# My New Vert



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

I tried to mix the photos and the text - no idea!! So you'll have to bear with me.

Well the time had come for a vert and I really like the look of the build plans that Darryl had put up (and being from the UK a European style made sense). So to make it easier I had the local Aquarium shop do the basic construction of three sides and a bottom and I would do the rest.
I also wanted to try building backgrounds outside of the tank - so I thought I would use polystyrene sheets and carve them then affix them once coated in substrate.

I 'sanded off' the Poly into shapes that would hold my cork.

Then it was time to build the hood. This contained three daylight 26w CFL's and two exhaust fans.

Next was to finish off the tank with glass I had cut at the local glass shop. Then add the mesh and the ventilation was done!


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Next was fixing the backgrounds and planting up, initially with Fireballs and some ferns.


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

I wanted to install everything that would make life easy! So next was the humidifier - I've run one for around a year in my Terrib tank and it does make humidity management a dream.
Under tank heater and cooling fans, temp controlled, will keep the temps right.
I wanted a single glass door that would give me full access - and it works a treat - just slides out and I made it fruit fly proof by fitting some extras


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

So basically there you have it! I want to let it grow in slowly as I have plans for loads of mini orchids and epyhitic ferns providing a 'dense' background. The fans really pull air through without having too much of an impact on the humidtity so it should provide a really good environment for plants.

Later in the year I'll probably go to Dutch Frog Day to see if I can find some nice Basti's

Hope you like!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

NICE!!!!!

Love the pink styro background with tree bark / cork imbedded!

the back stays square and can be flush with the glass back of the viv....can even be made "hand tight" without silicon and removable.

and of course the "Euro" style viv design...very cool.

Why is it, no US company produces anything close to this design??

Sure we have Exo's and Zoo Meds...but geez...come on.

Brilliant Viv.


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

I LOVE the look of this viv! I agree, Philsuma, Why can't we get something like this made here???! 


Great job on the build, Marcus! Share some more pics after you add your orchids/epiphytes in, please!


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

It's really easy if you get you local aquarium shop to do the three sides - use Darryl's plans - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...tructing-euopean-type-vivarium-step-step.html

and it's a breeze. I was amazed how well the vents work - no condensation on the glass at all, yet the humidity is always between 85 and 99%. All my tanks will follow this design now!

Thanks Darryl for the easy to follow plans!!

Regards 
Marcus


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Brilliant mate... Really looking good.

Youll need to talk me through the whole venting system next time we get a chat, i need to work something out for my tank 

Richie


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Love this viv! What size is it??


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

frogfreak said:


> Love this viv! What size is it??


Hi, 
thanks for the comments.
It's sort of a 30 gallon! 32 inches high, 16 inches wide and 12 inches deep. It needed to fit my desk and still leave me room to work on my laptop - which it does.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Had some spare time this morning so I dug out some 'tropical bracket fungi' I'd made a couple of years ago and never got round to using. I just modelled them out of the clay that you bake in the oven. Painting them to get the realistic 'look' was not easy but I think I finally got there. Anyway I thought I'd try them in the new vert to see if they add something - I think they do - what do you think? (the flash does'nt help!)

Regards
Marcus


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Mworks said:


> Had some spare time this morning so I dug out some 'tropical bracket fungi' I'd made a couple of years ago and never got round to using. I just modelled them out of the clay that you bake in the oven. Painting them to get the realistic 'look' was not easy but I think I finally got there. Anyway I thought I'd try them in the new vert to see if they add something - I think they do - what do you think? (the flash does'nt help!)
> 
> Regards
> Marcus


Dude, you made them! You have to sell me some- they're awsum!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

tanks looks sweet!! make sure those broms towards the bottom get enough light though and are not shaded by the top ones.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Beautiful tank! Can't wait till that fills in with all your plants.


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Julio said:


> tanks looks sweet!! make sure those broms towards the bottom get enough light though and are not shaded by the top ones.



Hi Julio
yea bit of an experiment to see if those Fireballs 'thrive' down under. If they seem to be suffering I'll move them up. I liked the idea of having loads of broms for Basti's to give them loads of choices and the opportunity to 'thermoregulate' if necessary!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice looking viv!! +1 from me!

-Matt


----------



## plant_geek (Apr 10, 2009)

I can't believe you made those fungi...do you have any more info on how you sculpted them so life-like?? What did you paint them with?


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

McBobs said:


> Very nice looking viv!! +1 from me!
> 
> -Matt


Thanks - glad you like it.


Regards
Marcus


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

plant_geek said:


> I can't believe you made those fungi...do you have any more info on how you sculpted them so life-like?? What did you paint them with?


Getting them the right shape is really easy - just do a search on google images - and copy. Underneath just score radials with a knife or just as good just prick with a needle until it's completey covered. Pop them in an oven till baked and then they're ready to paint. The most challenging part is painting them up to look like real brackets. I used acrylics and found that several coats of the same colours mixed lighter or darker worked really well. Then a coating of clear sealant and there you are. I made some capped fungi which looked even more realistic but I sold them with the viv they were in.

I may well do a some more in a couple of weeks and photograph how it's done.

Regards
Marcus

This is a photo I used for reference


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

great looking vert and faux fungi. I can imagine it fully planted now.... excellent. I like the thermoregulation point you make. 32 inches gives a wide range of temps to choose from, and with broms for comfort at every level they are bound to always be happy. Id be intersted to see if they favor a specific level for egg laying and tad rearing. you ever want some sweet orchid suggestions feel free to pm me.


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Jason
PM on its way!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

For those that were interested in the brackets I've started a thread in Parts and Construction on how to make them.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/40930-making-fungi-your-tank.html#post363086

Regards
Marcus


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Great looking piece Marcus . What are you planning on putting in it buddy ?


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

jpg said:


> Great looking piece Marcus . What are you planning on putting in it buddy ?



Hope Marcus doesnt mind me chiming in here... But to my knowledge he was hoping to pick up some Pumilios for it...

I cant wait to see this all grown in...


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Yea I really fancy a pair of Basti's, either red or yellow - which probably means a trip to Dutch Frog Day later in the year. I want to leave it to grow in quite a while and end up a real showcase of plants, secifically epiphytic ferns and orchids as well as the frogs. In fact I'm off to an orchid show today too see what I can pick up. Right at the bottom of the tank there are a couple of areas of heavy shade so I'd appreciate any input into sweet plants that will grow in the dark! If not that could be the places that the 'fungi' end up in! Jewel Orchids are shade tolerant I know but anyone have any success with anything else?
The temp range is from 71f at the bottom, 76 midway and 80 right at the top (this seems really constant with the fans and bottom heater sustaining a nice range for frogs and plants) I give it a heavy spray with rainwater in the morning and a cool humidifier runs eight times a day from 10 mins to 40 mins so the humidity is 85 - 99%.
Would appreciate suggestions.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I've had great success with Selaginella martensii in shaded areas in tanks. It turns a very bright, lovely blue when given a bit of darkness (and when its feet are kept wet), whereas it goes green and stringy in anything above medium light for me. You might want to give it a shot.  It's a fairly slow-grower and not obnoxious at all, but it is an eyecatch.

Best,
Ash


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I've had great success with Selaginella martensii in shaded areas in tanks. It turns a very bright, lovely blue when given a bit of darkness (and when its feet are kept wet), whereas it goes green and stringy in anything above medium light for me. You might want to give it a shot.  It's a fairly slow-grower and not obnoxious at all, but it is an eyecatch.
> 
> Best,
> Ash


Excellent, that's one I'll definately try then!
Thanks Ash

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Got two mini orchid species for the vert at todays show- aerangis spiculata and bulbophyllum frostii - I've mounted them high up where they'll get plenty of light and a chance to dry out once a day (fingers crossed) after the morning soak and still be within a humid environment. The temp up where they are stays around 77f so it shoudn't be too hot.

What do you think?

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Here's the vert with the plants that Mike (roxrgneiss) so kindly supplied - fantastic quality and species you just cant get hold of here in the UK (many thanks Mike!)









sorry about the reflection but you know what it's like taking shots through glass......

and some close up's of the new plants










I really love this Jewel Orchid - photos dont catch its metalic shimmer on the veins









Pyrrosia nummularifolia









Pyrrosia piloselloides









Marcgravia sp

Just a few more plants (he said hopefully) and then let it grow in some - then some frogs!

Hope you like

Regards
Marcus


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

looking fantastic!!!! You are going to be happy with those orchids and you put them in a great spot. Should be blooming for you soon!


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Yea thanks Jason - for the comments and your advice/information on orchids. Only problem is collecting orchids and ferns has become just as addictive as frogs!

I now find myself putting together 'wish lists' of plants as well as darts - and some plants are really expensive over here in the UK.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have over 100 orchids bro... it only gets worse! Id say we could trade cuttings if we were on the same side of the "pond"
I am having great luck with bulbophyllums in vivs! If you can find tingabarinum or plumatum get them!
I am just starting my epiphytic fern collection and am trying to keep it sane... for now!
Keep posting pics... great vert.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Excellent job on your vivarium! I think we can expect more exceptional works in the future.  

Great placement of the ferns, etc, Marcus, I think they'll do really well in those spots. 



frogparty said:


> I have over 100 orchids bro... it only gets worse!


Ain't that the truth! There are so many cool plants out there, it'd be hard not to find a few hundred 'must-haves'. And there will always be plants you haven't heard of popping up to feed the habit...  

Can't wait to see more shots once everything gets going!

Best,
Mike


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

True! especially when there are like 2000 bulbophyllums alone! I am trying to get my hands on more Restrepias at the moment. Only have 4! need at least 12! So if youve got sweet restrepias let me know!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

frogparty said:


> True! especially when there are like 2000 bulbophyllums alone! I am trying to get my hands on more Restrepias at the moment. Only have 4! need at least 12! So if youve got sweet restrepias let me know!


Don't know if these are the same you already have, but it's a heck of a bargain for such cool plants: Restrepias on ebay. I think the seller is known as littlefrog here on DB - the same plants are for sale on joshsfrogs site through little frog farm, but I don't see an option there to select the species you want...

Sorry for the hijack, Marcus! 

Mike


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Well sh**
I have 3 of 4


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Damn man...

I dont know how i missed those new pics of the vert with all the new plants...

Its brilliant looking, i wanna steal it...

Hopefully you can point me in the right direction because i would love to aquire some ferns for my tank...

Richie


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

roxrgneiss said:


> Sorry for the hijack, Marcus!
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike no problem - you and Jason are talking plants - I'm listening and learning!

Rich - steal it - you'd bust a gut just trying to move it! I can't believe how much it weighs.

Anyway thanks for all the kind comments - I'll keep updating the photos as things get planted and it starts to grow in. I'm really pleased by the way it's starting to look - saying it's only two weeks in - can't wait to see how it develops in the next six months.

Always open to suggestions of plants to include - fire away.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: My New Vert - update 6th June*

Time for a quick planting update! Went to the North of England Orchid Society's Annual Show today - their claim to fame is to be the oldest orchid society in the world - they were founded in 1897 and you know how we Brits love all things 'ancient'! anyway I picked up a couple of new mini orchids



















I've also added a few other plants over the last couple of weeks - namely some Ficus from Panama and some begonia schultzi










So I've decided it's now done so I'll let it grow in for a few months before adding any frogs










Thanks for all the advice and suggestions along the way - I think they really did help me end up with a fantastic vert!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## brog32 (Oct 28, 2005)

All I can say is wow!! It looks amazing now, I can't imagine how good it will look once it grows in. I love the way you created a lot of depth to the tank. Way to go Marcus!!


----------



## AaronsWorlddotcom (Feb 8, 2009)

I just made a vert of similar size and really like your canopy. Is there any direction you can point me to for canopy designs/materials or measurements? 

Thanks... I really like it all planted! You don't have a drain for all of the watering/misting?


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,
pm me for any questions you have for the hood design. It was really simple to build and it does the trick so well with the lights and fans.

I installed a permanent drain behind the polystyrene background during the build - you just can't see it - which was the idea! It's a plastic tube that runs into a filter in the leca. Just take out the plug at the other end of the tube and the tank syphons itself empty.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Those last photo's really dont capture the viv at all - the flash just makes it look totally flat! I've just had another try and I've decided I def need to get a macro for my D50! These are a bit better and give some idea of the depth
























But still don't really 'get it'.

The daylight bulbs are so bright they just burn....................

Regards
Marcus


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow dude, thats sooo nice.

Definately better than the last pic's.

Those broms at the top are hella soakin' up the rays haha.

Welldone mate.

I cant wait to do one of these 

Richie


----------



## t-o-l-o (Oct 21, 2008)

That looks fantastic, everything, from top to bottom. Well done! and you sure did give me some future ideas!


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow that looks so awesome!


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

<---- That is the face of jealousy, my good sir. 

It's one beautiful frog paradise so I think that you'll have some happy frogs . Very nice!


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Amazing what a couple of weeks and 500w of 6700k daylight, lots of auto fogging and misting does for your plants!!!!!

It really is starting to 'grow in' with the plants merging into one green community - just what I was trying to achieve

Left hand side










Right hand side










FTS










Decided that the vert will be the eventual home for some Isla Colon's later this year.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Mate this absolutely stunning, a total inspiration...

Everything is working out nicely together and it really has that jungle look without it being messy, welldone.

Is that one of the misting systems dartfrog sells?

Who are they made by? Any good?

Richie


----------



## goin_all_out (Dec 17, 2008)

Simply BEAUTIFUL, apsolutely awe inspiring and inspirational.

I was looking for ideas for the vert viv I'm in the middle of building and this is amazing.

Well done!


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments!

Richie, yes I picked up the system from Dartfrog last week when I went for my new Terrib's. It's made by Vivaria Projects and works like a dream - no drips! With so many lights and plants it really helps manage consistent temps and humidity.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## sammypenny (Jun 16, 2009)

hi im new to viv building and just wondering how you get the plants to root to the back without falling its on coco mat stuff yeah? but it looks realy thin?


----------



## matty365 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was gobsmacked 
beautiful setup mate take a bow


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Mworks said:


> Amazing what a couple of weeks and 500w of 6700k daylight, lots of auto fogging and misting does for your plants!!!!!


Wow you have 500w of light!! It looked like you were using compact fluorescents bulbs. Could give me any info on your set up? If you have a light meter could give me some readings (top and bottom)? I am in the process of building a vert right now so any info would be great. Thanks. 

The tank looks great. I like all of your orchids and ferns. 

Dave


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

sammypenny said:


> hi im new to viv building and just wondering how you get the plants to root to the back without falling its on coco mat stuff yeah? but it looks realy thin?


I made the background from polystyrene sheets and then carved it so it's really easy to attach plants - just push the broms in and pin the other stuff with cocktail sticks till it roots.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

iljjlm said:


> Wow you have 500w of light!! It looked like you were using compact fluorescents bulbs.


Hi Dave - sorry your right they are CFL's - what I should have said is equivalent to 500w of light.

Here's the bulbs I'm using-

Daylight Stimulation Light Bulbs, Daylight 6500K 865 @ GB Bulbs

- I have 4 of the 23w. Three are on 14 hours with the fourth coming on from 11am - 6pm - I may add another to the 7hour cycle! 

Sorry I don't have a light meter so can't provide any readings - but a lot of light does get to the bottom.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

How did you mount that davallia on the cork bark?

I had to weave the rhizome through the bumps and it eventually grew into it, but from looking at the pictures it looks like they are actually growing out of the cork..


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks Marcus, No worries on the light meter. It might be possible to get 500w out of CFL. I saw a bulb that was 65w at my local garden center. Get several together and there you go. My tank will be a little over a foot taller than yours and I want to make sure I get enough light. Thanks

Dave


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

d-prime said:


> How did you mount that davallia on the cork bark?
> 
> I had to weave the rhizome through the bumps and it eventually grew into it, but from looking at the pictures it looks like they are actually growing out of the cork..


I divided the rhizomes into small lengths and sort of 'wedged' them into the crevices in the cork bark. The rhizomes soon threw out ferns and now all have new green growth developing at the tips. The do look like they're growing out don't they.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

It's amazing how much growth occurs in a month!!!
I'm sure it's a mixture of really bright light and constant misting and fogging keeping the humidity between 85 - 99%.
All the orchids are growing like mad with new leaves left right and centre!



























What I have been amazed with is how well the ferns, mosses and liverworts have done










It's been seeded with tropical springtails and tropical woodlice so I think its just about ready for frogs now!!! I'm thinking Isla Colon's in there and not having any experience with them I'm really hoping that they'll use the full extent of the viv! Hope they don't suffer from vertigo or I may have to find another more arboreal species!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

What are you using for a substrate over the Leca? Tanks looks awesome!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet, love the orchids in there!!


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

boogsawaste said:


> What are you using for a substrate over the Leca? Tanks looks awesome!


I make up a mixture of fine oak twigs, cork bark fines, oak and beech leaves, organic peat, fine orchid bark, medium orchid bark and then a couple of layers of leaves, including Indian Almond leaves. Seems to work well and the water drains through really easily and the plants thrive in it.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Mworks said:


> I make up a mixture of fine oak twigs, cork bark fines, oak and beech leaves, organic peat, fine orchid bark, medium orchid bark and then a couple of layers of leaves, including Indian Almond leaves. Seems to work well and the water drains through really easily and the plants thrive in it.
> 
> Regards
> Marcus


Thanks, it looks great. I'll have to try something like that.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow mate....

Absolutely stunning.

Everything so lush and green.

How do the oak twigs hold up in the substrate?

I want aload of twigs to scatter among my leaves to create a more natural appearance, will oak hold up well??

Welldone bud.

Richie


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Rich,

the oak twigs hold up really well. You do need to add more every now and again as the woodlice love to chomp on them. They also break up the sort of compacted structure of the substrate and provide a great habitat for micro/macrofauna as well as alowing good aeration and drainage. Like you say it does give the viv a natural feel too as long as you don't over do it! I use a mixture of sizes from a pencil thickness down to cocktail stick size.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Brilliant mate.

Im going to have to go on a oak twig hunt tonight.

Cheers again

Richie


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Richie,
mix in dead and live twigs too - lots of choice food wise for the micro/macrofauna then. Worth throwing some sycamore twigs in too - nice and high in sugars.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Mworks said:


> Hi Richie,
> mix in dead and live twigs too - lots of choice food wise for the micro/macrofauna then. Worth throwing some sycamore twigs in too - nice and high in sugars.
> 
> Regards
> Marcus



Yet again mate, thanks a million.

Always full of info 

Ill be sure to snap some live ones off the tree.

Richie


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

Wow I love the viv, man! I love the positioning of the plants. I might rearrange my viv after looking at your pics ahaha!


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi John,

it's thanks to your '40 gallons of plants' thread that this viv turned into a plantfest!!!! Your's did inspire me to do something along the same lines then I got the incureable and unending orchid and fern buying bug. I think there are many sufferers of the complaint on here - you say that's the last plant I'm buying for this viv and then 20 mins later you see the next one you just have to have on 'Tis the season--What have you got blooming? or What have you got in foliage? and off you go again!!! So the blame for spending hundreds of £s on plants is definately down to you!!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

Mworks said:


> Hi John,
> 
> it's thanks to your '40 gallons of plants' thread that this viv turned into a plantfest!!!! Your's did inspire me to do something along the same lines then I got the incureable and unending orchid and fern buying bug. I think there are many sufferers of the complaint on here - you say that's the last plant I'm buying for this viv and then 20 mins later you see the next one you just have to have on 'Tis the season--What have you got blooming? or What have you got in foliage? and off you go again!!! So the blame for spending hundreds of £s on plants is definately down to you!!
> 
> ...


ahaha I have the bug also! I just stopped buying since it's summer here in AZ. Too hot to mail plants here. They'll be cooked by the time i get them through the mail. 

Do you have a list of all the plants you got growing in there? Especially all the small leafed ones


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi John,

this is a list of the smaller leaved species in the viv!

Begonia foliosa
Begonia schultzi

Ficus quercifolia
Ficus ? Panamanian creeping fig 

Marcgravia ?

Ferns
Asplenium antiquum
Athyrium spicatum
Hemionitis artolia
Humata tyermanii
Pyrrosia piloselloides
Pyrrosia nummularifolia

Orchids
Aerangis spiculata
Bulbophyllum frostii
Bulbophyllum lepidum
Bulbophyllum fuscum
Dendrobium aggregatum
Scaphosepalum verrucosum
Vanilla planifolia

Happy Spending!!!!!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

awesome! thanks for the list


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi John,

no problem - let me know which orchids you have major success with -there's always another reason for the next viv and that means more room again!!! I'm also on the look out for plants that will grow in near total shade - again if you have success with any let me know. Over here in the UK we have species such as Wall rue (Asplenium ruta-muraria) and Maidenhair Spleenwort (Asplenium trichomanes) which grow well on old stone walls even in very shaded conditions so I'm going to give both species a try and see if they acclimatise to the viv conditions.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

This has really turned out very nice. Job well done. 

I saw you wanted to put Colons in there. I noticed that mine never used much of the height of the 29vert I put them in. They rarely went higher than maybe 15cm above the ground. :/


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28 (Feb 3, 2009)

I like your setup alot. Good job!


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> This has really turned out very nice. Job well done.
> 
> I saw you wanted to put Colons in there. I noticed that mine never used much of the height of the 29vert I put them in. They rarely went higher than maybe 15cm above the ground. :/



Hi,

I've done quite a bit of research and 'allegedly' Colon's are one of the most arboreal of pumillios - suppose you get some that don't 'climb' but the parents of the ones I'm getting are definately climbers. Hope the youngsters follow suit and are good climbers! I am going to put some thin branches that join the broms width ways across the viv to encourage them to roam!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Time for a quick photo update......................

Bottom detail - I'm trying to get some Brazil nuts in shells to sort of 'spill out' from the Brazil Nut pod on the floor.









Spreading moss - mosses are popping up all over the place!









Tropical vines, orchids, broms and ferns - all mixing together and growing in.









Detail









Detail of part of the left side.









FTS










I really like the vine weaving in and out of the background - adds some 3D depth to the viv and will provide some nice 'watchable' spots for the frogs to call from.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Stunning mate...

Love the brazil nut "spill out" idea...

Would be as great little touch.

Richie


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome work... that vine is a great look!


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

eos said:


> Awesome work... that vine is a great look!



Hi Guys - thanks for the kind comments.

Really easy - just cut the vine into lengths and attach to the background. The photos dont capture the effect of the vine twisting in and out of view. I'm really pleased with the way the mosses and ferns are spreading on their own and the orchids are thriving too!

Just counting down to getting the Isla Colon's now!!! Then I suppose I'd better start designing a new viv 

Regards
Marcus


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> I saw you wanted to put Colons in there. I noticed that mine never used much of the height of the 29vert I put them in. They rarely went higher than maybe 15cm above the ground. :/


Yeah mine do climb up the walls and plants but I see them more often in the leaf litter during the day


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

You did a great job. I like the layout alot.
P.S. Let me know if you ever find the Brazil nut pods, Ill keep you informed also if I do.


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> Yeah mine do climb up the walls and plants but I see them more often in the leaf litter during the day


That's definately good news! Really want them to 'use' the whole viv!

Max, - will do, though I'm on the other side of the pond!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Mworks said:


> just cut the vine into lengths and attach to the background.


Marcus, thanks.... You don't mind if I utilize your vine on background idea do ya?


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

eos said:


> Marcus, thanks.... You don't mind if I utilize your vine on background idea do ya?


No problem - it's an easy 'landscape feature' that really works, looks good and provides good calling sites for arboreal frogs!
Hopefully I'll soon have photo's of calling Colon's sat on mine!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Well the Isla Colon's are in and settled, thankfully they are using the full height of the viv, from mooching about in and under the leaf litter to hunting springtails on the orchid leaves right at the very top.
I also finally managed to source some organic Brazil nuts in their shells - obviously they are seasonal over here in the UK. So I've added a few shells sort of spilling out from the Brazil nut case. With the humidity I suppose ther may be a chance they could germinate!!!



















I like the effect (as do the springtails who hang out on them) sort of 'naturalises' the floor of the viv................. 

What do you think?

Regards
Marcus


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Really does make it lot hella natural Marcus.

Im still gobsmacked at how small those lil buggers are...

Seeing him on that nut pod really puts it into perspective.

Astonishing.

Awesome work as usual mate.

Richie


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

One of the four Isla Colon's in the viv is a male - he calls! 

All I need now is females!!

Here he is.










Regards
Marcus


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

any new update pics of the tank?


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi John,
I'll shoot some over the weekend. 
It really has 'merged' into quite a diverse plant community.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Marcus, you really have to post some new pics of this tank.

Its came on leaps and bounds since the last pics.

I cant believe how good it looks in person, the pics really don't do it one ounce of justice.

Richie


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Richie,

you're right it's time for an update - I'll sort some photos out over Christmas.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Mworks said:


> Hi Richie,
> 
> you're right it's time for an update - I'll sort some photos out over Christmas.
> 
> ...


Good good my man.

Cant wait.

Cheers, 

Richie


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Right as promised some update photos.................

FTS (just for Julio!!!)









top centre - with a fern from Mike - its finally started to take off!









top left









center









mid viv









bottom









floor detail









The 'vines' going across the viv started with just one but it got used so much by the Colons I added several more all of which are regularly used for crossing the Great Divide!! The very top one has become a favourite calling spot for the male. I then added several from the floor up which also get used all the time to access the higher regions.

The Brazil nuts in the pods and on the floor seem to ouze springtails and are a definite 'Take Away' destination for the frogs. Any doubts I had about the Colons not using the full height of the viv have vanished - they all use the whole space.

A regular 'trimming' session about once a month keeps it looking good.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool, great detail on there!!


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

I love your viv man! definitely liking all the vines going all over the place. A lot of places for the eyes to look into. I recently added a few vines to my viv as well since i noticed that the christmas moss loves growing on it.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Truly fantastc!


----------



## EPI (Dec 22, 2009)

Outstanding! So nice looking. Congrats...


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Stunning Marcus.

Still a must see in person.

But these pics do well on showing the depth of the beast.

Welldone as usual mate.

Richie


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

This viv is just, INSANE.

Best vert I think I've ever seen. I can't believe you got that many plants in there.


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,

thanks for all the kind comments! Spring will soon be on its way - so I'll be adding one or two plant species. Hopefully the Colons will get on with some 'frogging' too and the patter of tiny feet will be evident in the viv!

Two more vivs on the way - just started building them, so they'll soon be ready for frogs too!

You can never have enough - Vivs, Frogs or plants!!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I completely agree with that statement


----------



## Carinya (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Marcus -

Beautiful job.

Next time you are posting pics could you please show a closeup of how your door track is mounted? I have read & understand the typical 2-door Euro plans, but I would like to do a tall/narrower viv similar to yours and like the idea of a single door. I have some guesses as to how you set up your track & door so that it slides all the way out, but closeup pics of the track or door fittings would be helpful. Has your method been ff proof?

Thanks so much,
C


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Carinya,

yes it's completely fly proof with the door closed, but the FF's wait untill I open the door and then make a break for freedom!
The system is exactley the same as a two door set up apart from a single 6mm runner on the top and bottom. The door slides in right to left and 'locks' into another single runner fixed vertically onto the right hand side of the vert. Next time I do an update I'll photograph the door fittings etc.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Beautiful viv!


----------



## bronz (Jul 29, 2008)

Any chance of an update on this? Particularly interested to see how the orchids are doing and if any have bloomed.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

did you make those vines or are they real?


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,
I'll get some update photos during the week - a couple of the broms have flowered but to be honest I think it's just too consistently warm up at the top for the species that are there.

Yup the vines are real - I just cut them to the size I wanted then fixed them in. I did try the false vines but didnt like the look.
I moved the Colons out to another viv and there's a pair of BriBri in the viv now - absolute giants in fact these are the largest pum's I've ever seen and they utilise ALL the space!

This is the female









I'll sort some more photos in the week

Regards
Marcus


----------



## bronz (Jul 29, 2008)

Ooh nice BriBri. I wondered if that was the case with the orchids. The biggest challenge for me once they're adjusted to viv conditions is the day/night temp drop, been trying to get a decent drop by opening windows and doors overnight and closing them in the day but no real joy as yet.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

One thing I was thinking about doing for temperature drops at night time is a peltier cooler built into a recirculating air system. You could also use one to chill misting water or fog from a fogger.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi there Marcus, I was wondering how the ferns were mounted to the background? It's difficult to tell in the pictures - Small siliconed baskets? Beautiful tank!

Will


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

§lipperhead said:


> Hi there Marcus, I was wondering how the ferns were mounted to the background? It's difficult to tell in the pictures - Small siliconed baskets? Beautiful tank!
> 
> Will


I just wedged the ferns into the deep crevices of the cork bark background. They soon secured themselves and 'grew in'.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Here's a few update photo's as promised

the male BriBri









A selection of the vert

FTS









Looking down









Detail






















































and finally the ground layer.









In the two years the vert has been set up only a couple of plants didn't make it, a brom and a fern that just couldn't survive the low light way down in the depths.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Pretty sweet frogs!! nice viv too


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

To bring back an old build, this tank looks awesome, I am hoping that it is still up and running. Any chance of an update when you get a chance, would love to see it.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi, Marcus, your vivs are wonderful! Very natural! But why did you replace the Colon with the Bribri? Which is better among the orchids in viv? Regards


----------

